# San-Nor Dolce Maltese has puppies Available!!!



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys have got to take a peak at the "Puppy Love" video on her site... :smheat: :smheat: :wub: :wub: 

It is so incredible!

http://dolcemaltese.com/maltese-montage.html


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I just noticed the video on the available puppy page. The video plays to the song..Inky dinky spider, with the little puppies playing..it is so darn precious.!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, it was so cute seeing Barry grow from a teeny pup in to such a cutie pie!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So darling~~~I love the video on the puppy page too. She has cute malts!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG such gorgeous puppies!
I swear, this forum makes you want another maltese!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She has beautiful babies and she is a very nice lady also :wub:


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I look at those little puppies and remember when mine were so little. I agree. This forum makes you want to go out and get another. They are so adorable when they are little.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgegous puppies! LIVELY ,HEALTHY AND CUTE CUTE CUTE!

Maltese.............. can't stop at having 1.......


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved looking at her dogs. Just beautiful and they have the look I love. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

My Bella is one of her puppy's!!!! And she is a great lady!!! She has beautiful pups available now!!!
Elizabeth


----------

